Press '?' on Facebook Desktop and you will see keyboard shortcuts - therealmarv
======
letientai299
It's been around for a very long time. A lot of sites have such keyboard
accessibility features: Twitter, Github, Gitlab, Bitbucket, Jira, ...

------
larryamason
Facebook provides some shortcuts for people who rely on their keyboards to
navigate. Different browsers have different shortcuts. You can like, comment
or share something on Facebook by using these shortcut keys. •J and K - Scroll
between News Feed stories •enter/return - See more of the selected story •P -
Post a new status •L - Like or unlike the selected story •C - Comment on the
selected story •S - Share the selected story •O - Open an attachment from the
selected story •/ \- Search •Q - Search chat contacts •? - Open a list of
these keyboard shortcuts while in News Feed There are also some shortcuts to
navigate to different parts of Facebook, such as your timeline, notifications
or settings. Focus enough to guide your dissertation by
[https://dissertationpanda.com/](https://dissertationpanda.com/)

